# kleinster heimischer fisch



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

hallo,

ich würde gerne ein par fische im gartenteich setzen. diese sollen aber sehr klein sein.

ist das __ moderlieschen der kleinste oder gibt es noch kleinere?

denke an ca. 4-5 cm :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Hi Galrian.



> ist das __ moderlieschen der kleinste oder gibt es noch kleinere?


Der kleinste nicht ubedingt aber einer der kleinsten.


Ich nenn dir mal ein paar kleine die von der Größe geeignet wären.

Moderlieschen: 6-9 cm
__ Elritze: 7-10 cm (max. 15 cm)
__ Bitterling: 6-10 cm
3-Stachliger Stichling: 5-8 cm (max. 11 cm)
Zwergstichling: 4-7 cm
__ Hundsfisch: 5-9 cm (max. 13cm)

Beim Bitterling gibts noch verschiedene Arten. Meist gibts im Handel gar nicht den "normalen" Bitterling (Rhodeus amarus) sondern andere nicht einheimische Arten (z.B. den Japanischen Bitterling, Rhodeus artemius).
Die Elritze ist auch nur bedingt geeignet, da sie sehr Sauerstoffbedürftig ist.
Dann gibts auch noch Nordamerikanische klein bleibende Fische, die man aber im Winter besser raus nehmen sollte.
Wenns dich interessiert kann ich dir ja noch mal ein paar nennen.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

Hi Galrian!

Ich hatte letztes Jahr 10 Guppies im Teich "ausgewildert".

Die schwammen immer relativ gut sichtbar in den oberen Wasserschichten und hielten auch die sommerlichen Temperaturschwankungen von Ende Mai bis mitte September hervorragend aus.


Dann habe ich sie mit einem flachen Teichkescher wieder herausgefangen, was bei denen sehr leicht ging 
und an eine Bekannte weitervermittelt, die sie für mich überwintert hat.

Sobald das Wasser wieder konstant warm genug ist ( ca. 18-20 Grad ) kommen sie wieder in die "freie Wildbahn" 

vom häufigen Nachwuchs waren übrigens nur 2 Jungtiere im Herbst dabei.


liebe Grüße, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2005)

Hi.

Ja, Guppies würden auch gehen oder auch Kardinalfische.
Da hat man aber das Problem das man sie im Herbst rausfangen muss wenn sie überleben sollen. 



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo!


Ich wollte nur berichten, daß ich in  meinem Teich gestern wieder einige Guppies ausgewildert habe.

Und dabei bin ich auf eine Unmenge von Jungfischen von ca. 6mm Länge gestoßen.
Bei näherer Betrachtung dürfte es sich um Nachwuchs der 3 Brokatbarben handeln ( 1 W, 2 M ) die ich vor ein paar Wochen wegen akuter Platznot im Aquarium in den Teich übersiedelt habe.

Vermutlich wird mir da im Herbst ein großes Abfischen ins Haus stehen 

lg, Manuela


----------

